# bar musical



## PercyPlant

Ciao amici. 
Tengo que traducir la expressión 'bar musical' en una frase que ya contiene 'bar', como algo distinto. ¿Hay una cosa comparable en Italia?
Mi frase es:   El sistema X ha sido especialmente diseñado para la reproducción musical en locales con alto nivel de ruido ambiente: bares, pubs, bares musicales, etc
Mi traducción es: Il sistema X e stato fatto specialmente per la riproduzione musicale (di musica?) in locale con un alto livello di rumore ambientale: i bar, i pub, (i bar musicale?) etc.

Entiendo que 'bar' y 'pub' no cambian en el plural pero como son masculinos, supongo que se dice 'i pub' y no 'le pub'. Es así?
Estaría agradecido por qualquier consejo. Grazie.


----------



## Dafne83

hola: 
si entiendes Bar musical como un lugar en donde se suena por el vivo o generalmente adonde se escucha musica -disculpa no tengo acentos graficos- puedes ententar traducirla de esa manera:
"il sistema -- è stato creato, in particolare, per riprodurre musica in ambienti molto rumorosi come: bar, pub, i locali in cui si ascolta musica dal vivo etc"

reproducción musical -riprodurre musica
locales con alto nivel de ruido ambiental-ambienti molto rumorosi. lo traduzco asì porque creo se refiera generalmente a "espacios"
bares musicales-locali in cui si ascolta musica dal vivo.

crees que pueda pasar?
D.


----------



## PercyPlant

Dos cosas Dafne: Un bar musical no tiene que ser necesariamente un lugar para escuchar música en directo, puede ser un bar donde la música simplemente tiene una importáncia destacada. Es posíble que no haya una traducción en italiano.
Segundo, el sistema es para limitar el ruido, así que no creo que sería apropiado poner "...è stato creato...per riprodrurre musica..."
¿Alguna idea más?


----------



## Larroja

PercyPlant said:


> Un bar musical no tiene que ser necesariamente un lugar para escuchar música en directo, puede ser un bar donde la música simplemente tiene una importáncia destacada.
> ¿Alguna idea más?



Se nei _bar musicales_ si può anche ballare, magari "disco bar" o "disco pub".


----------



## Dafne83

"El sistema X ha sido especialmente diseñado para la reproducción musical en locales con alto nivel de ruido ambiente: bares, pubs, bares musicales, etc"
pues es un sistema para insonorizar, verdad?

ahora entiendo podria ser algo como:
il sistema -- è un sistema di INSONORIZZAZIONE IDEATO, in particolare, per ATTUTIRE, i rumori IN locali come i bar, i pub, i café

no se si existe una traduccion para BAR MUSICAL, pero, como la musica tiene una importancia destacada, pudieras poner algo como Cafè. Hoy en dia se usa ir en estos lugares para encontrar gente o los amigos. El echo es que, generalmente, los llamamos todos LOCALI. por lo tanto yo podria o Cafè o lo quitaria...

para tus dudas con el plural. nombres como pub y bar, en italiano se quedan iguales.
los masculinos como LOCALE aunque termine con E, hace el prlural con I.
Il localE... I localI.
Los femeninos generalmente forman plural con E

D.


----------



## gatogab

PercyPlant said:


> Dos cosas Dafne: Un bar musical no tiene que ser necesariamente un lugar para escuchar música en directo, puede ser un bar donde la música simplemente tiene una importáncia destacada. *Es posíble que no haya una traducción en italiano.*
> Segundo, el sistema es para limitar el ruido, así que no creo que sería apropiado poner "...è stato creato...per riprodrurre musica..."
> ¿Alguna idea más?


Piano bar?


----------



## PercyPlant

Dafne, limitar el sonido no es lo mismo que insonorizar, así que no podré utilizar este término. Un limitador forma parte del sistema musical, y sirve para evitar que el volumen reproducido supere a los decibelios programados. Insonorisazión es algo que se hace al local para que el ruido no traspase las paredes.
Realmente suena mal 'la riproduzione musicale / di musica'?
Larroja y Gatogab, gracias por las sugerencias, me parece que 'Cafè' será la mejor opción.


----------



## Dafne83

ya tienes razon... que piensas de 
"x è un sistema IDEATO, in particolare per LIMITARE IL VOLUME DELLA MUSICA IN LOCALI COME I BAR I PUB ED I CAFè"

o también

"il sistema -- è stato IDEATO, in particolare, LIMITARE IL VOLUME DELLA MUSICA IN LOCALI COME I BAR I PUB ED I CAFè"

Claro he quitado algo pero creo vaya bien ahora. 
entiendo a veces es màs simple explicar lo que es un objeto o un sistema para que sea màs claro.
que dices?
D.


----------



## PercyPlant

Ten en cuenta que la gente que lee el texto será gente de la industria. No creo que necesiten explicaciones. 

Lo que no entiendo es porque no te gusta 'la riproduzione di musica' como traducción de 'la reproducción musical'. Es que suena muy mal?  Claro está que la original fue escrito por un ingeniero y no una persona de letras, pero no me parece que necesite tantos retoques, al menos en español.


----------



## Dafne83

mira es simplemente no me suena a mi pero podria ser correcto.
la traduccion qu epropones tu'
la riproduzione di musica' como traducción de 'la reproducción musical' es correcta sin duda alguna. pero es que no me parece se fije bien...
puedo ser que me equivoque pero... 
que piensas de esaotra soluccion:

il sistema X è stato progettato per la riproduzione musicale nei locali come bar, pub e cafè, per limitare il volume della musica stessa. 
Déjame saber.
D.


----------



## PercyPlant

Me parece bien, hasta la parte final. No veo necesario explicar a un profesional que un limitador es para limitar el volumen de la música. Aparte de eso, me gusta esta traducción.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> Vi ricordo che:
> 
> 
> siamo su un Forum linguistico, l'ortografia e la punteggiatura sono importanti. Questo include usare le maiuscole dove necessarie. Regola 11.
> non sono ammessi riferimenti commerciali. I messaggi con conformi saranno eliminati. Regola 6.
> 
> Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## PercyPlant

He hablado con una amiga italiana que se ha sorprendido que nadia me haya sugerido 'music bar' como traducción de 'bar musical'. Me asegura que es bastante común.


----------



## Larroja

PercyPlant said:


> He hablado con una amiga italiana que se ha sorprendido que nadia me haya sugerido 'music bar' como traducción de 'bar musical'. Me asegura que es bastante común.



Forse perché in Italia non è affatto comune distinguere i bar in categorie a seconda che diffondano o meno musica che non sia dal vivo; lo è parlare di bar dove si può ascoltare musica dal vivo, appunto, piano bar, o dove si può ballare, disco pub; per il resto, sono d'accordo con chi ha proposto un generico _caffè _o _locale_. "Music bar" è un nome forse fascinoso per locali di tendenza, che richiama atmosfere sofisticate come i vari lounge bar di ultima generazione, ma a un italiano che va al bar non dice granché, di sicuro non quello che a uno spagnolo, evidentemente, dice "bar musical".


----------



## PercyPlant

OK Larroja, grazie per la spiegazione.


----------

